
Using an audience’s own data to highlight both play and security - algui91
https://do.minik.us/projects/ten-questions
======
algui91
Title extracted from: [https://flowingdata.com/2017/08/31/using-an-audiences-
own-da...](https://flowingdata.com/2017/08/31/using-an-audiences-own-data-to-
highlight-both-play-and-security/)

